# Starting group rides north San Jose/Milpitas



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi all, got a group ride started in the north SJ/Milpitas area on Sunday mornings @ 8:30,
starting @ Starbucks on Browkaw Rd and Murphy Rd in San Jose. Using this ride as a
recovery ride for Saturdays hard ride. Distance 20-35 miles, speed 12-16 mph, terrain flat to small hills. No one left behind, if you need directions call me @ 408-210-5046 or e-mail
@ [email protected]

Mahalo
Rick


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Adding Tue. and Thur. group ride...*

at 6:15-6:30 pm, 1 1/2 to 2 hour rides. Calaveras Rd, Alum Rock Park, lower Mt. Hamilton Rd., east foothills of San Jose. More climbing then the Sunday rides, meet at the same place.

Mahalo
Rick


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Update to Sunday rides*



rfrancisco said:


> Hi all, got a group ride started in the north SJ/Milpitas area on Sunday mornings @ 8:30,
> starting @ Starbucks on Browkaw Rd and Murphy Rd in San Jose. Using this ride as a
> recovery ride for Saturdays hard ride. Distance 20-35 miles, speed 12-16 mph, terrain flat to small hills. No one left behind, if you need directions call me @ 408-210-5046 or e-mail
> @ [email protected]
> ...


Update to the Sunday rides 
Start time : 8:00 am
Where : Starbucks on Brokaw @ Murphy
Route : ride to Los Gatos via Hiway 9 from Saratoga

Mahalo
Rick


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Ride for August 29*

Hi all,
This weekend we'll head to the Dunbarton Bridge, meet at 8am, 1243 Sajak Ave
San Jose, leaving 8:15 sharp. If you need direction call me @ 408-210-5046 or e-mail
me at [email protected]. About 40 mile round trip.

Mahalo
Rick


----------

